# Chicago area Schutzhund clubs - suggestions?



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Any suggestions on clubs within 1 hour of the Chicago area? Would like to give SchH a try with my new puppy.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Bill Kulla in Marengo-www.kulladogs.com


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

There is one in Long Grove:
http://www.buroakhundesport.com


You could also try asking on this board "Chicagoland Working Dog Events":
http://members.boardhost.com/Chicagoland/index.html?1036622910


----------



## cramey1 (Dec 14, 2008)

My Body Guard German Shepherd Dog through Prairie State Dog Club


----------

